# [risolto] framebuffer Splash

## darkmanPPT

Ok gente... 

questa guida NON funziona

http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Framebuffer_Splash_-_Avvio_grafico#Cos.27.C3.A8_gensplash.3F .

quando faccio make modules_install

```
 CC [M]  drivers/usb/net/plusb.o

  CC [M]  drivers/usb/net/zaurus.o

  CC [M]  drivers/usb/net/usbnet.o

  CC [M]  drivers/usb/net/zd1201.o

drivers/usb/net/zd1201.c:24:27: net/ieee80211.h: No such file or directory

drivers/usb/net/zd1201.c: In function `zd1201_usbrx':

drivers/usb/net/zd1201.c:341: error: `IEEE80211_SCTL_FRAG' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/usb/net/zd1201.c:341: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

drivers/usb/net/zd1201.c:341: error: for each function it appears in.)

drivers/usb/net/zd1201.c:342: error: `IEEE80211_FCTL_MOREFRAGS' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/usb/net/zd1201.c:352: error: `IEEE80211_DATA_LEN' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/usb/net/zd1201.c:358: error: `IEEE80211_SCTL_SEQ' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[3]: *** [drivers/usb/net/zd1201.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/usb/net] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/usb] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

  INSTALL arch/i386/crypto/aes-i586.ko

cp: cannot stat `arch/i386/crypto/aes-i586.ko': No such file or directory

make[1]: *** [arch/i386/crypto/aes-i586.ko] Error 1

make: *** [_modinst_] Error 2

```

mah, ma qualcuno di voi è riuscito a caricare l'immagine dinamica all'avvio.   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

thks.

ps: compilo a mano il kernel. ho abilitato VESA come framebuffer.

ciao

ps2: ho provato 4 volte.

a compilare normale funziona.

----------

## tizio

la guida funziona... l'ho usata giusto oggi...

l'errore che hai postato non sembra c'entri molto con gensplash...

cosa intenti con "compilare normale" ?

```

root:/usr/src/linux# cat .config | grep CRYPTO_AES

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=y

root:/usr/src/linux# cat .config | grep ZD

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

```

prova a includerli non come moduli ma built-in...

----------

## darkmanPPT

non uso genkernel.

questo errore mi viene fuori solo quando cerco di seguire la guida.  :Shocked: 

sennò no

----------

## tizio

si vede che è la prima volta che dai un make modules_install e non te ne eri accorto prima...

ma non dipende... direi... dai parametri che ti fa inserire nel kernel quella guida...

----------

## darkmanPPT

non è la prima volta che uso modules_install. ho già compilato più volte a mano il kernel e non ho mai avuto problemi.

mi era venuto fuori anche quando usavo genkernel e si era ri-presentato quando cercai a suo tempo di usare lo spashscreen all'inizio....

----------

## tizio

io proverei a metterei quei parametri che ti ho detto nel primo post come built-in...

almeno vedi se il problema si trasferisce nel make o se scompare...

non me viene in mente nient'altro!   :Confused: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *tizio wrote:*   

> io proverei a metterei quei parametri che ti ho detto nel primo post come built-in...
> 
> almeno vedi se il problema si trasferisce nel make o se scompare...
> 
> non me viene in mente nient'altro!  

 

 :Sad:  eh si.. facile... non so nemmeno che roba siano! tu sai a cosa si riferiscono?

-------------------------------------

guarda, probabilmente avrò sbagliato qualcosa nel seguire la guida. tu, esattamente che hai fatto?

io ho fatto così:

make menuconfig.

make bzimage

emerge splashutils

make modules

make modules_install

e qui si è piantato....  :Sad: 

----------

## tizio

uno è il sistema di cifratura aes a 256 bit... puoi metterlo built-in senza problemi, anzi forse te conviene...

l'altro sembra il driver di qualche scheda di rete...wireless probabilmente... non so...

non ti crea problemi comunque passare da =m a =y...

poi lanci in sequenza

```

make

make modules

make modules_install

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/tuo_loader

```

(sempre se sei su i386...)

a questo punto se non hai ricevuto errori puoi continuare creando l'initrd e configurando il bootloader come scritto sulla guida

----------

## darkmanPPT

thks.

cmq sn su i386. ho un intel centrino M 2GHZ.

ciao

grazie ancora e ti saprò dire  :Wink: 

ma nn devo fare un 

```
make dep; make clean
```

????

io ho sempre pensato di si. o almeno lo avevo capito dalla guida che ho trovato di gentoo 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/articles/linux-kernel-compiling.xml

----------

## Luca89

"make dep" non si usa piÃ¹ con i kernel 2.6, "make clean" serve solo in caso di corruzioni.

----------

## darkmanPPT

 :Sad:  ok. non funziona.

io ho compilato il kenrnel ed è andato tutto ok.

ho usato il tema MetallTux.

ecco il mio codice di grub

```

title  Gentoo Linux grafico

root (hd0,3)

kernel /boot/kernelV9-33 root=/dev/hda4 video=vesafb-tng:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@60 splash=silent,theme:MetallTux

initrd /boot/fbsplash-MetallTux-1024x768

```

bene, all'inizio non carica proprio nulla. come mai? che strano..

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

>  ok. non funziona.
> 
> io ho compilato il kenrnel ed è andato tutto ok.
> 
> ho usato il tema MetallTux.
> ...

 

----

ah, ora che ricordo...

si pianta anche!

a caricarsi senza grafica si carica (sempre senza splash), ma quando carica kdm si pianta tutto.

io ho una ATI x300 mobility radeon. uso i ati-drivers v24.

 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## tizio

modifica 

```

video=vesafb-tng:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@60 splash=silent,theme:MetallTux 

```

in 

```

video=vesafb-tng:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@60 splash=silent,theme:MetallTux quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

```

e controlla che nel tuo kernel ci sia selezionato vesafb-tng e non vesafb... e che le impostazioni di default di vesafb-tng siano 1024x768-32@60

----------

## darkmanPPT

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  no vesafb-tng era impostata a 640x480@60.

ooops!  :Embarassed: 

ok, ricompilo un altro kernel e vediam che ne risulta  :Rolling Eyes: 

avevi ragione.

ho cambiato dentro il kernel la con di vesa-tng ed ora funziona a meraviglia!

grazie!  :Wink: 

----------

